# Assist a Ranger



## 275ANGER! (Aug 17, 2013)

ShadowSpear and Anonymous Guest,

A Ranger buddy of mine has started a fundraising campaign for a wounded Ranger. Drexler had set a modest goal of selling 80 t-shirts but this campaign has swelled to over 190 shirts sold in 2 days to help raise money for Sean Pesce. I am asking for your help to continue to spread the word and flex our ShadowSpear muscle. Remodeling a home for wheelchair accessibility is not cheap.  
Link: https://www.booster.com/sean

Thank You,

275ANGER!


----------



## goon175 (Aug 18, 2013)

I shared the link on the BSC page


----------



## Muppet (Aug 18, 2013)

Done. I purchased one. I remember the Ranger Creed being said by the Ranger (P.R.C.) students @ Bragg. Heal soon Ranger Pesce.

F.M.


----------



## CDG (Aug 18, 2013)

Shirt purchased.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 18, 2013)

Purchased, link shared

https://www.facebook.com/pages/ShadowSpearcom/193772570636957


----------



## lancero (Aug 19, 2013)

Done. RLTW


----------



## pardus (Aug 19, 2013)

Purchased and shared.

236 sold.


----------



## JHD (Aug 19, 2013)

Done.  Best of luck to this young man.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 19, 2013)

Maybe a mod can move this to the general forum area where it will get more traffic.  Not everyone reads the specialized forums...


----------



## ManBearPig (Aug 19, 2013)

Done.  Shirt purchased.


----------



## Squidward (Aug 20, 2013)

Purchased and passed on the link. 

All about keeping "the community" a community.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 24, 2013)

Just a quick update: Penfed Fund is matching the donations from the two current fundraisers, up to $10,000.  I have included a link to an article written on the family and fundraising effort. Thanks to those who have bought a shirt and/or shared the link. The Pesce family and my buddy have been blown away by the response.


Link: http://www.nhregister.com/veterans/...01386828848621":"og.likes"}&action_ref_map=[]


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 24, 2013)

That's what we are here for, brother.


----------



## ebiaihi (Aug 26, 2013)

Would buying a shirt be preferred over a donation? I can do either.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 27, 2013)

ebiaihi said:


> Would buying a shirt be preferred over a donation? I can do either.


 
I would say do what you can afford or what ever...

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 21, 2013)

Got my shirt. Glad to assist.

F.M.


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Sep 21, 2013)

Didn't get the shirt, but I still donated. Glad to assist.

Cheers,
PM


----------



## pardus (Sep 22, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Got my shirt. Glad to assist.
> 
> F.M.



It's a really nice shirt, good quality and a good design. I'm happy I got mine for more than one reason.


----------



## JHD (Sep 22, 2013)

Mine just came too.  Glad to help.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Sep 25, 2013)

The Ranger community and Pesce family appreciate the help. If anyone is a fan of theCHIVE, you might have come across this; http://thechive.com/2013/09/24/this-is-the-story-of-american-hero-sean-pesce-16-photos/. theCHIVE Fund donated $30,000 and Chivers (theCHIVE followers) have been generously donating.

P.S. If you have not visited theCHIVE, you have been missing out. They also have a page called theBRIGADE, which is dedicated to the military.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 25, 2013)

I read that article earlier...pretty cool of them to drop that kind of coin for Pesce!


----------



## medicchick (Sep 26, 2013)

I posted the Chive article on another site where someone was saying all they are good for is girly pics.  Because I proved him wrong he donated $100...lol


----------



## ebiaihi (Oct 1, 2013)

I donated to the GoFundMe.


----------

